# USB, reiserfs und Zugriffsrechte

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

ein altbekanntes Problem. Ich habe eine 1TB-USB-HDD. Da verschlüssele ich alles auf eine Partition mit cryptsetup. Alles ok. KDE erkennt auch alles ganz fein. Nur auf dem einen Rechner habe ich als Nutzer die UID-1017 und auf dem anderen die UID-1038.

Gibt es eine einfache Lösung das irgend wie automatisch zu mappen? Ich weis, chmod 777, doch ich wollte vorher noch eine bessere Lösung finden. Bin aber bisher ohne Erfolg geblieben, nach einer Lösung, die für DAU's genehm ist. Ich kann nicht von allen in meiner Familie verlangen Linux zu beherrschen. Meine Mutter ist ja schon froh, Die CD ins Richtige Löchlein im Computer zu stecken.  :Wink: 

VG

Thomas

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für die Linux Benutzer gibt es eine Lösung, die man aber schon bei der Installation anwenden muss. Du legst den Benutzer mit useradd -u 1xxx an. Dann haben die auf allen Systemen die gleiche ID. Nachträglich ändern würde ich das aber nicht, damit kannst dir dein System zerhauen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Und gerade das kann ich nicht sicher stellen, da ich nicht auf alle Systeme exklusiven zugriff habe. Auf meinen eigenen Rechnern habe ich das auch so gemacht. Doch nun geht beispielsweise meine Frau mit der USB-Platte auch mal an die Uni. Und da ist genau das eine der Knackpunkt.  :Sad: 

----------

## SinoTech

Kurze Antwort:

Nein, das geht nicht.

Lange Antwort:

Bei Dateisystemen die keine Benutzer speichern (z.B. FAT) kannst du beim mounten angeben welchem Benutzer die Dateien/Verzeichnisse zugeordndet werden. Bei Dateisystemen die Benutzer speichern (z.B. ext2, ext3, reiserfs, ...) ignoriert der mount Befehl das aber. Davon abgesehen musst du diese Option dem mount-Befehl direkt übergeben. An Uni/Hochschule hast du meistens das Problem das die Datenträger automatisch gemountet werden (wäre schlecht wenn du root Zugriff hättest  :Wink:  ), das heißt du hast gar keine Chance zusätzliche Optionen zu übergeben.

Heißt:

ext2, ext3, reiserfs -> Mapping der UID nicht möglich

fat, ntfs (falls unterstützt) -> Kein Problem, denn da hat wahrscheinlich derjenige Schreibrechte der es gemountet hat (oder jeder)

Cheers,

Sino

----------

